# Ben and Dandi :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These two are so cute together! Ben brought Dandi a dandelion for her "Birthday" .


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Aww so cute! I love the one of her giving him a kiss!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Love this! How precious


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is just too cute! Made my day  I love how she's so gentle with him. She's his favorite isn't she? I've only seen a rare few you've posted with him and another goat


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too cute , how sweet  
Its amazing how animals know children and are so careful and gentle. 
Dandi sure shows she enjoys Ben's attention 
Made my day too


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhh yes, she's his favorite.  And she loves him! It's so cute! His other favorites include Snowflake, Big Pretty, Little Pretty, Caramel, Fudgy Face and Pickle Pants. And yes, he made up those names... :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great, all of them! "Fudgy Face". How creative!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL, so cute. I just love boers for this exact reason. They are so gentle,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

That is like my Silvie. I was sitting on a piece of wood out in their pasture, and she came up behind me, and started nuzzling. Then she gently pawed my leg (because I was petting babies and not her), like a gentle dog does to get your attention. She just wanted her head scratched, and when I would stop she would gently paw me again. 

Your girl looks thoroughly happy with her buddy in those pictures. Such a sweet, gentle face.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I recently told Ben that Dandi was pregnant and he promptly went and hugged Dandi's belly (wish I had the camera for that moment!)... then he asked me when she was going to have the babies. I told him it will be a couple months still... but he still asks me almost every day if Dandi had her babies yet.  

Dandi is the sweetest/gentlest doe we own. She's also the biggest doe on the farm but that doesn't intimidate him one bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

incredibly sweet to see the bonding those 2 have


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a fun set of pictures! My neighborhood children used to pick dandelions to feed my bunny, so this made me grin!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My favorite Goat Spot human kid. And one of my favorite all time does.

I was disappointed about one thing though. I was dying to see what sort of shoes he had on and you cropped it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim you are on a roll this am!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha! Sorry to disappoint you Tim! Looks like he had his little sister's cowgirl boots on...


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sooo cute


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha! Sorry to disappoint you Tim! Looks like he had his little sister's cowgirl boots on...


Ha. I love it. Something tells me that kid would never where shoes if you let him.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love !!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely pictures. He looks like he loves the animals so much. I think its great when kids take an interest in animals of all kinds but especially goats Thanks for sharing.


----------

